# RWD 1.8t???



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

wasnt really sure where to post this, but im building a rear wheel drive MK2 golf and im up in the air on what drivetrain i want to run.. i have enough parts laying around to build another 1.8t so i was wondering if anyone makes some sort of adapter plate to run a RWD trans 
thanks in advance


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (haggardfab)*

tiger engineering in the netherlands or denmark makes a bellhousing for a ford type 9 gearbox, apparently kind of similar to a t5. Should be too tough. 
Found the link 
http://www.tigersportscars.nl/Bellhousings.htm 


_Modified by themachasy at 4:43 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is a plan for one of mine....
i was originally going to use an Audi drivetrain, and run it longitudinal. still have the complete setup to do it. diff, trans, subframes, axles, etc.
or i have read about a guy thats having some SBC auto trans adapters and FW's made up. thats the way i have decided to go, higher hp capabilities, as the small 1.8T i have is well over 600chp.
another route is AcmeAdapters, they make an adapter kit that will mate a 4cyl Toyota trans (W55, W58, etc) to the VW 4cyl block/crank. lots of Toyota crawler rigs run them with a diesel 4cyl VW motor. i had thought this route initially as that place is local to me, but i didnt think any Toyota trans would live @ 9k rpm. but i had the kit and a whole Supra rear half of car for the swap.
*your best bet is the Hybrid/Swap forum, and maybe the Fabrication forum. *
search RWD, there are a few projects out there. one of the major obstacles is the steering rack. i will use a Fox manual rack, and mount it like it is in my CQ. this is a great picture-laden thread. just sign up to the site so you can see all the pix....
http://www.edition38.com/forum...&st=0
here are a few links to keep you busy. gnutz I-5 S2 Quattro MK2... 
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p158/gnutz2/
http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...19402


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.acmeadapters.com/store_engine.php
and if you feel adventurous, i do have all of the info (dimensions, etc) for making this adapter setup yourself, and what to drill on the Toyota FW to mount it on the VW crank.


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

thanks alot, i didnt expect this much info honestly... i was hoping to find an adapter for a toyota trans because i can get one pretty easily so thats perfect
as for the steering thats not an issue, i have a "hot-rod" IFS kit left over from a customers project that he bailed on so i planned to narrow a toyota rear axle or a ford 8" and build a simple box tube chassis to combine it all
again thanks alot for the info


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no worries... 
with the Acme kit you can use the R154 trans as well, its stronger. but you gotta find the 4cyl bellhousing....
if you do not want to drop the loot on the Acme kit, and have moderate fab skills and access to or a machinist friend, heres the skinny:
quality is good. and you dont HAVE to have it made by them.... this post on Yota-Tech describes putting one into a toyota.
http://www.yotatech.com/f162/v...35203/
VIOLA.

_Quote, originally posted by *"Flash319 from Yota-tech thread"* »_And if anyone else wants to make an adapter plate here is the layout for it. Just don't sell any if you make them. Information should be free and if someone wants to wip one up on CNC send one to me!! The plate is 3/8 thick.
























Flywheel layout. The center must be bored out as the stock toyota is 40mm or something. The flywheel bolts are a weired M10x1.00. Very fine thread. (EDIT) you must swap the 48 and 72 degrees. The offset hole is closer to the right side hole not to the left.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i even still have the starter somewhere if you go this route LOL.


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

i have a full fab shop so making parts isnt a big deal, and i also have a good friend who works at a CNC machine shop so ill send him those drawings and get a quote.. what starter is used w/ this setup?
also this will work with an AWP 1.8t rite? there site says it works with engines up to 98. then it says it works with ALL watercooled 4 cyl from 76-06


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

all VW 4cyl have the same mounting pattern. so this will work with anything 4cyl, AFAIK.
the starter is the Toyota 4cyl starter. and it uses a Toyota clutch/flywheel setup. flywheel drilled for the VW crankshaft bolt pattern.
when you start this, link me to a build thread if you think about it or even make one.... and if you wanted to go the SBC Auto method, IM me and i can give you what info i have on that as well....


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

ohhh nice.. this is turning out to be a lot easier then i planned.. i gotta go dig thru boxes at my shop and find all the parts i have.. im going to pick up the car tomorrow hopefully so i should have a thread started fairly soon, im sure ill have more questions so ill be sure to hit you up.. thanks a LOT


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

happy holidays


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the pilot bushing is something i think you would want to get from Acme... or make one outlined in that Yotatech thread....
thats about it i think for stuff i remember.
good luck..... LMK how it comes about if you remember


----------



## zippy0860 (Mar 1, 2006)

anyone know if you could make this work in a mk4 1.8t??


----------



## Mk2mat (Jan 15, 2007)

How about using a Haldex setup with a manual controller to choose where you want the power to go?
Best of all worlds but carrying a little more weight.


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Mk2mat)*

any considerations in using a torque tube and rear transaxle? i am currently researching a driveline setup that mates to a 12v vr6. I found a good website where the vr was transplanted into a porsche 944. 
Dont know what your budget will permit, but if u can find a torque tube manufacturer, find a rear trans, (like a mendiola, porsche, etc), along with some fabbing, you should be in good shape. What are your plans in terms of rear axle and engine hp output?
Ill be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (2jetta1golf)*

im trying to do this as low budget as possible but without skimping on anything important, i enjoy building things more then driving them usually so i try not to dump a ton of money into projects for that reason...
this is my rough draft for the car.. im going to look at a MK2 golf shell today that a friend is selling for $150.. i have a new generic mustang 2 IFS in my back room, a toyota 7.5" solid axle that i will narror to whatever length i need.. and 2 almost complete AWP 1.8t's
im going to build a 2x3 box chassis from the front clip to the rear with either a parallel 4 link or a triangulated 4 link *room permitting* to hold the rear in... then cut the floor pans to slide everything up into the body and tie it all in to the existing unibody and rockers, also thinking about maybe a 4/6 point bar to strengthen it even more and disperse some of the stress in the rear of the car
for the motor im just going to do something mild, aftermarket rods and have the machine shop check the bore and balance everything.. ive seen these toyota rears handle325-350 whp on a daily basis so im shooting for around 300-325 at the wheels which should be very easy for a 1.8t and still alot of fun in a light golf


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (haggardfab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardfab* »_im trying to do this as low budget as possible but without skimping on anything important, i enjoy building things more then driving them usually so i try not to dump a ton of money into projects for that reason...
this is my rough draft for the car.. im going to look at a MK2 golf shell today that a friend is selling for $150.. i have a new generic mustang 2 IFS in my back room, a toyota 7.5" solid axle that i will narror to whatever length i need.. and 2 almost complete AWP 1.8t's
im going to build a 2x3 box chassis from the front clip to the rear with either a parallel 4 link or a triangulated 4 link *room permitting* to hold the rear in... then cut the floor pans to slide everything up into the body and tie it all in to the existing unibody and rockers, also thinking about maybe a 4/6 point bar to strengthen it even more and disperse some of the stress in the rear of the car
for the motor im just going to do something mild, aftermarket rods and have the machine shop check the bore and balance everything.. ive seen these toyota rears handle325-350 whp on a daily basis so im shooting for around 300-325 at the wheels which should be very easy for a 1.8t and still alot of fun in a light golf


sounds like you have a good range of parts to start up with. The toyota rear should suit your needs quite well it seems. do you have any sketches available? i have been working on some of my own and it would be great to chew the fat with someone else that wants a rwd mk2. 
Im debating between the torque tube/rear trans 944 setup and possibly running a 5 speed and rear suspension from a 97 bmw 528i. I lean towards the 944 bc i find a rear trans has a certain cool factor that im after for this project.. I found in my travels that keeping all the parts german is tough, let alone expensive. Im trying to low budget my project as well, but prob much like you in the sense that it is executed properly. anxious to see your results!


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2jetta1golf; keeping all of the parts German is a breeze....
this was one way i was going to do this swap, also.... i have this laying around, though, to help me. and this would keep it 100% VAG. full drivetrain from an early 90's Coupe Quattro/80/90. weld the center Torsen diff locked, run no front axles, rear diff and subframe, VIOLA, RWD 100% VAG drivetrain. which, BTW, would be plenty strong for a light MK2 with 300 WHP. even better, toss in an 01E trans and go 500 whp.... no worries. and you can pick up the donor car complete with 5cyl motor, too, for easily under a grand if you shop....


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

corradogirlie--- enlightened by your contribution. thanks for that.
my close mindedness previously ruled out using the quattro trans.. i had access to a few rwd german drivelines and my experience with audis are pretty limited.. do u have any rwd vw's? im very interested to see the layout you described in motion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_tiger engineering in the netherlands or denmark makes a bellhousing for a ford type 9 gearbox, apparently kind of similar to a t5. Should be too tough. 
Found the link 
http://www.tigersportscars.nl/Bellhousings.htm 

_Modified by themachasy at 4:43 PM 12-25-2009_

got one








building a rwd car for drag racing slowly and its not a vag car
converting the bell housing to accept t5 box tho as t9 boxes i just cant see coping with 1.8t torque


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
got one








building a rwd car for drag racing slowly and its not a vag car
converting the bell housing to accept t5 box tho as t9 boxes i just cant see coping with 1.8t torque

How difficult did you find it? I have a spare 1.8t lying around and t5s up to my ears lol


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
How difficult did you find it? I have a spare 1.8t lying around and t5s up to my ears lol

still doing the copnversion plate now.. will try and remember to let you know.


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (badger5)*

Pretty intrested although for diffrent reasons, I am looking to mount a slightly built 1.8t to a T5 trans in an '85 CJ7







so any info in that direction would be helpful, adapter plates, clutch, flywheel, starter, I'm not quite sure on 
will be sure to follow this thread...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (red_rock_beetle)*

best bet is to drop me an email so it does'nt get lost in forum posts...
[email protected]
once i have drafted what we need, my friends cnc mill can produce it


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (badger5)*

another badass from vineland??? man whats in the water down there
this has potential http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (Corradokcid)*

haha i take it you know Pinto? 
ended up getting a killer deal on a MK3 golf so i ran w/ it.. 
the factory rear beam measured 59.5" and the toyota rear i had measured 55.5" so i lucked out there and its gonna go rite in without narrowing
theres a ton of room under the floor once the rear beam and gas tank are out of the way so im gonna pick up some steel for the rails saturday and go to town.. but for the time being, i cut a little out and threw the rear in and a spare wheel on it just to see what she looks like








thats a 26x10.5x15.. it fits in there pretty nice but im gonna do new rails so i can bring it in a little more and tuck it up into the body.. thinking about running something around 24" tall instead? still up in the air on that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm liking the o1E + welded center diff + 4 link in the back route... It seems like the easiest / simplest way to get a car going and once the tunnel and **** is all in place swapping to a different trans later would be easy.... 
Who's doing the GM auto adapters? That's the other route that makes sense to me. 
I assume everybody else is thinking about back halfing / mini tubs?


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: RWD 1.8t??? (haggardfab)*

Yea joe is a baddass...very kool dude....you planning on having this done for next season?


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

yea he is, ive known him for a few years... and yea as long as i get the rest of my customers vehicles done ill have this done by spring


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (haggardfab)*

dont know if anyone is interested or not because its not VW powered but im fairly far along w/ the car.. motors mounted and the rear frame rails are in.. ended up buying an 88 ford turbocoupe and using the 2.3 turbo motor and t5 trans to power this with a narrowed 9" rear axle.. just picked up the rear tonight so i have to finish cutting the old brackets off.. but ill start a build thread in the rite spot if people wanna see it


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Rear wheel Drive*

is it done yetopcorn:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

corradogirlie said:


> 2jetta1golf; keeping all of the parts German is a breeze....
> this was one way i was going to do this swap, also.... i have this laying around, though, to help me. and this would keep it 100% VAG. full drivetrain from an early 90's Coupe Quattro/80/90. weld the center Torsen diff locked, run no front axles, rear diff and subframe, VIOLA, RWD 100% VAG drivetrain. which, BTW, would be plenty strong for a light MK2 with 300 WHP. even better, toss in an 01E trans and go 500 whp.... no worries. and you can pick up the donor car complete with 5cyl motor, too, for easily under a grand if you shop....


Bump from the dead.

The 1.8t will bolt right up to this transmission? I was under the impression it was totally different.

I'm tossing the idea of putting either a TDI or 1.8 in my MK2 and either a RWD or AWD swap. I'm kind of leaning toward an AWD setup, and if its just a matter of shortening the setup and mounting points then it will close the deal. 

Any input?


----------

